# How prepped are you?



## norseman78 (Sep 29, 2021)

Just curious how prepped you all are in all areas. 

Food/water
I think i'm somewhat prepped when it comes to food/water. 
I have about 100 cans of food, 120kg rice, 10kg pasta, 200litre water in sealed cans, 30 days of MRE. 50 boxes of canned fish, 50 boxes of canned liverpate,
40kg of oatmeal in glassjars to name something. Also have sugar, salt, wheat and such in sealed glasscontainers. 

Power/warmth
Currently have firewood to last 2-3 seasons of winter.

1st aid equipment. 
Have a bag of random 1st aid stuff.

Light
Have a box of candles, flashlights, batteries and such


I'm planning to build several things to prepare for the crisis thats ahead. 
Will grow a bigger garden with potatoes, carrots, herbs, vegetables and such. 
Will extend house to build a coolroom for food. 
Pondering upon setting up solar panels to be safe from poweroutages and powerfailure as well as higher prices. 
Will buy a seedpackage that will let me plant for several years. 
Will also buy lots of soil, fertilizer and such to be able to keep farming in my own place.

I'm not at all well prepared,but hopefully i'm well underway.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Five years ago I relocated from suburbs of a medium-sized city to a village outside a smaller town where my wife and I could still earn a living. We're not completly off the grid but we do have some privacy, nestled against a forest with a few acres of land. Plenty of water, food and supplies to last our family of 5 (2 adults, 3 kids) maybe half a year, if we didn't supplement. When I was young and single I just needed a go bag, some MREs and weapons. It's much more complicated when you have kids and they want to live a "normal-ish" life.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I can hang on long enough. Once the zombie hoards over run the country side we'll see if carrying on is worth while.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't believe anyone is prepared, enough!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I have a "gun room," and my wife nags me about having more knives "than Jim Bowie" around the house.

Besides, if all else fails we should remind ourselves that this isn't a baseball game, this is surviving. Yeah, yeah, I know, I know. If I miss the interloper with a firearm I have to whack him to death with three or four of the really "sharp things" that seem to laying around within arms' reach.

Yikes, I'm not fitting this guy for a new suit, I'm preparing him for the funeral hearse...


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Back in the 1990's I read Tappen's books. Since 2004 kind'a fashioned our life after that. Now we live out near a New Mexico ghost town. I retired 2 years ago so I fish and hunt. Neat thing about living in New Mexico is the abountance of open land, you are free to bike ride, hunt or hike for miles. Living like this for years now I find it difficult to visit a large congested city. Guess our only issue is if we lost electricity and now we have a generator to cover that threat.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Not something I talk about.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Not something I talk about.*

Ya' know, you made a lot of sense there. I guess it's one thing to show a guy how to use a power-saw, but not brainy to show the world you're building items for the TEOTWAWKI.

Yes, I'd rather do running than fight. But as I get older I planned to climb tall buildings instead of running. Of course, we can all use the elevator rather than doing both of those simple things!


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Captjim_NM said:


> Back in the 1990's I read Tappen's books. Since 2004 kind'a fashioned our life after that. Now we live out near a New Mexico ghost town. I retired 2 years ago so I fish and hunt. Neat thing about living in New Mexico is the abountance of open land, you are free to bike ride, hunt or hike for miles. Living like this for years now I find it difficult to visit a large congested city. Guess our only issue is if we lost electricity and now we have a generator to cover that threat.


My older brother (Survivalist lifestyle) got me started with Mel Tappens survival notes in Guns and Ammo and his books were good and I still read them once in a while, when my wife sees a new firearms I tell her it's either a working gun, plinking gun or defensive gun...thanks to M.Tappens school of thought she just rolls her eyes. Sounds like you have a great place, I live outside of a small town and like you I have a hard time going to a large city.


----------



## KSG (Oct 28, 2021)

Enough to get by, and enough knowledge to safely acquire more in my immediate area. Always learning though.


----------

